# Live food for gerbils???



## reck118 (Apr 30, 2009)

Can I feed my gerbils crickets or other live food? If so, please state which they can eat :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think locust hoppers are quite common livefood for gerbils


----------



## reck118 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks. Can yo just feed the locust to them or do you have to gut load the locust first?


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Just throw in some locusts. It's fun to watch them chase.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

If it moves they'll eat it!


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

my two gerbils used to like a waxworm every now and again 

saying that...my black gerbil ATE my grey gerbil  it actually _ate _the other gerbil


----------



## Spinny (Apr 8, 2009)

*Live food*

Naturally gerbils will oportunistically catch inverts in the wild, to supplement their otherwise quite low protein diet. In captivity to replicate this natural behaviour we give hoppers and locusts to our cages gerbils, and crickets to those in tanks (we trust the tanks to keep the crickets in!). We do however always supervise these activities to avoid too many crickets escaping... (and possibly laying eggs in the substrate!). Locusts and hoppers are easier for them to catch (in my experience) and therefore are less of a risk as escapies. 

I have additionally used mealworms, black crickets (i was talking bout brown crickets previously), grass hoppers, and random insects from the garden (which isn't ideal cos of the risks of disease and poisons from the garden!).

hope you enjoy watching your gerbils "hunting". 

si


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

mealworms are good and cheep aswell


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

I give mealworms but removed any uneaten or untouched ones.


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

My gfs seem to enjoy wax and meal worms


----------

